# A piece I actually like... Is that so wrong?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been working toward trying to get into the gaming industry (or film) with my music as I feel that the way I write seems to suggest either as a possibility, so without much further ado here is my latest song:


__
https://soundcloud.com/tyrion101%2Ftitle

I would like to know if it is indeed worthy of adding to a game, or a film? Or should I give up and go home. I like honest opinions.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It could be in the film. I don't see why not. Monotonous right hand playing is pretty much what I can hear today on youtube and people like that kind of music. I don't mean to say it's weaker because of that. It's quite nice piece. I wouldn't say that it's quite extraordinary, but it's atmospheric and I guess that's the most important for movies and games. 
I'm not musically trained, so I can only give you my subjective opinion. I also think that anything can work for game or film as long as you're capable to set proper atmosphere. It's better to hear good than bad music in movies of course, but even that is not so important. Music can be sometimes only background sound in movies, so it won't distract viewer, but it will still intensify the experience.
If you want to sound 'trendy', then I guess you should sound like Hans Zimmer


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This was designed with the idea of being used in a menu screen or maybe an understated title piece? It was more than slightly influenced by Phillip Glass.


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Manok said:


> I've been working toward trying to get into the gaming industry (or film) with my music as I feel that the way I write seems to suggest either as a possibility, so without much further ado here is my latest song:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Please forgive me if I give more information and opinions than you want or need. You seem talented as a minimalist or post-minimalist, so I would like to help and encourage if I can.

The minimalist style has been very successfully used in both movies and games. Your piece seems competent and fairly well produced (mixing and sound quality are fairly good) so of course you could make it into a game or movie. The tragic thing about the music business is that artistry, skill and quality (performance or composing) are not enough.

Just because someone is a superb bassoonist does not mean they will get a job in a symphony. They could have a bad day at audition time, never hear of the particular call for auditions, be in the wrong place at the wrong time, or be up against other applicants who are currently friends with the conductor, or even worse, friends with a major contributor. The same is true in the world of composing for movies and games. There are far more people with talent and skill than there are jobs.

So your skills and ability are only the first step. Your composition seems perfectly suited for a movie or game. Your engineering skills might need to improve. I am not an expert music engineer so I could be wrong, but your mix sounds just slightly dull and hollow to my ears. Compare your sound quality with a professionally recorded CD and be honest with yourself. People have to work at learning music engineering skills just like learning an instrument or learning to compose. Being able to produce (engineer) a high quality recording will definitely give someone more opportunity in the business of music, as at the least they will have to submit demos, and in some cases the money people will expect the composer to provide a completely finished track ready for inclusion in the movie or game.

You probably already know about other forums for working composers, but if you did not already know about it, here is a forum that specializes in the engineering aspect of music including sampling and virtual instruments:

http://vi-control.net/portal/

Here is a link to the website of Mike Verta, who can provide a lot of detailed knowledge and advice about the business of music:

http://mikeverta.com/

Mike has written music for movies and commercials as well as directing.

Giving up and going home does not have to ever be an answer. You can always compose and enjoy music as your avocation even if it is not your source of income.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This is simply a demo, and the flatness could be due to my limited experience in recording, or the fact that it's an older digital piano, it was recorded in mono and the stereo was faked. My bigger question has been trying to find someone... Anyone who can tell me more than "do research" about getting my foot in the door and having a real person to just talk to about what I need.


----------

